# Castile liquid soap recipe from Soaping101



## tinytreats (Dec 5, 2013)

So I really wanted to try and make a mild liquid soap, so followed the instructional video from Soaping101. I accidentally kinda scorched the soap while it was cooking, so it is now a dark golden brown color as opposed to the golden yellow color, but I managed to succeed! Only think is, I really hate it. It barely bubbles (duh) and it's very...slimy? Is that the word I'm looking for? I really don't want to use it LOL!! 

I wonder if I should sell it with my product line? The color is atrocious, and I wonder if anyone would even bother buying it?

How would I market it to sell? Any suggestions?


----------



## jd_198818 (Dec 5, 2013)

tinytreats said:


> So I really wanted to try and make a mild liquid soap, so followed the instructional video from Soaping101. I accidentally kinda scorched the soap while it was cooking, so it is now a dark golden brown color as opposed to the golden yellow color, but I managed to succeed! Only think is, I really hate it. It barely bubbles (duh) and it's very...slimy? Is that the word I'm looking for? I really don't want to use it LOL!!
> 
> I wonder if I should sell it with my product line? The color is atrocious, and I wonder if anyone would even bother buying it?
> 
> How would I market it to sell? Any suggestions?



CONGRATULATIONS! you have made "barely bubble slime soap" maybe you could add a lil green color and market it to teenage boys


----------



## tinytreats (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm depressed lol. I didn't know it was gonna be like this! I could kick myself in the pants.


----------



## jd_198818 (Dec 5, 2013)

tinytreats said:


> I'm depressed lol. I didn't know it was gonna be like this! I could kick myself in the pants.



i was only joking! i myself do not enjoy the lather of most castile products either, but my mother loves the way they make her skin feel. let your friends and family try it, someone is bound to love it!


----------



## Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

How much did you make? 

The recipes from soaping 101 are for personal use only, not to be sold. So unless you changed up the recipe on yours it would be disrespectful to sell it.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 5, 2013)

I made the same recipe, don't notice the slimy feel but it definitely doesn't lather very well. Using a bath puff helps a lot. I use it to wash my hair and am giving some out as x-mas gifts.My next liquid soap will have less OO.


----------



## tinytreats (Dec 6, 2013)

Jd, I know you were joking! So was I! Just so very disappointed haha. And Lin, I only mentioned selling it because I didn't know what else to do with it. My apologies. I think I might just give it away as Christmas gifts. There's just so much!! I'm. It sure how much is there, I haven't measured it. It filled my entire gigantic crock pot though!


----------



## halogen171 (Dec 6, 2013)

I wouldn't sell anything I don't like. . Most people also want liquid soap to be like the ones they buy in the stores. .I would use it up on bathing my horses. Sounds like it would make their manes stay down for braiding. ...


----------



## Susie (Dec 8, 2013)

I used that recipe(added water and cooked longer to fix problems), and while I found the feel different, I would not call it slimy.  I bought a very small, and very expensive bottle of the original liquid soap she refers to, and it feels the same as my liquid soap does.  I think, for me, any way, is the glycerin being left in makes it feel different.  It does not lather as well as regular commercial soap does.  It does lather as well as the original product.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd keep it for cleaning.  It will still do the job to clean.  And you won't feel crummy about selling a sub par product.


----------



## tinytreats (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a good idea, I'll use it for cleaning. Note to self: never make that again.


----------

